# VBForums CodeBank > Codebank - Game Programming >  [VB6] Newton Physics Simulation

## Jacob Roman

Nuff said. Enjoy.   :big yellow:

----------


## Hlinzi

Hi Maybe add pictures?  :Big Grin:

----------


## dclamp

If you didnt notice, the OP has been banned (and it is a perm ban) he will not be coming back, nor will he probably ever make an update to that form.

Also, it was posted over 2 years ago.

----------


## Hlinzi

Lol, i didint notice :P thanks anyway

----------


## Gabyrpg

Awesome post, thanks! simulation emprunt immobilier

----------


## LincolnB

Amazing post.

Thanks a lot.




Simulation pret immobilier

----------


## Franjdea

Brilliant code man  :Smilie: .

----------


## alan1

Yep, great and useful code! Why this guy was banned? I need to contact him, if anyone could help i will appreciate it!

Thanks, alan Simulation pret

----------


## si_the_geek

Welcome to VBForums  :wave: 

Like everyone else who gets banned, it was due to violating our rules (see the Acceptable Use Policy link at the bottom of all VBForums pages), and we cannot go in to more detail than that.

If you have a question about the code, you should post it here - as there is a very good chance that somebody else will be able to answer it.

If you actually want to contact him for something else, click on his username and select "Send email ...".  It may not work, as he might not have access to the email address he registered with us.

----------

